# Scriabin Fantasy



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Sorry for the microphone feedback, recorded on my phone


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

chu42 said:


> Sorry for the microphone feedback, recorded on my phone


Thank you. A beautiful work, one of Scraibin's best, beautifully and flawlessly performed. Again, thank you.


----------

